# Stomach always rumbling



## Guest (Apr 24, 2001)

My stomach is always growling and gurgling with gas. I stay so gassy all the time. Im so embarrassed being in situations where it is quiet. I work in a quiet office and my coworkers sit side by side........I just about die. Im so self conscious about the sounds my stomach makes. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2001)

I really empathize with your pain and embarrassment; I've dealt with gassy stomach rumbles for more than twenty years.I've found that regularly taking chewable Immodium AD (the kind with gas aid), plus taking Probiotica, have helped me immensely.I also try avoiding dairy and other foods which seem to exacerbate the gas.Good luck! And, I know this may not help, but try not to be so embarrassed. When your gut makes noises in a quiet room, try laughing it off. You're only human--and so are the people who hear the noises. [This message has been edited by Dean (edited 04-23-2001).]


----------



## Sneerf (Apr 25, 2000)

Try searching this site for topics such as "rumblings and grumblings" and "noises" - you might find some helpful information within these threads.Not to discourage you but I've been looking for help with this problem for over 3 years and I've tried EVERYTHING on the market. If you find anything that helps, please share.Good luck!


----------



## HopefulOne (Nov 29, 2004)

Has anyone noticed less rumblings while using antispasmodics / anticholergics? I have been on Levsinex (antispasmodic) for about a week now, and I think it really does help reduce the grumblings. My doctor says that the loud grumblings are related to the overactive gut (I am IBS-D) and that relaxing that area will have a soothing/quieting effect on my whole digestion. So far, so good.







Anyone else experience this??Take care...PS: I still get D in the mornings, for which I take some Imodium Advanced-- and Levsinex has not helped with the D. Right now, I am primarily taking the Levsinex because I truly enjoy being less "noisy"-- which has been great!!! Taking both the Imodium (for D) and the Levsinex (for general motility/grumbling) is my current plan.


----------



## Sneerf (Apr 25, 2000)

HopefulOne -What kind of tests have you had done? I was wondering if you have gone through the complete workup or were just prescribed an antispasmodic after explaining your symptoms.


----------



## dasilva (Jan 14, 2001)

the only thing i found to work for me was when i went 5 days eating only chicken. tested it out by sitting in a quiet room with two other people. felt fantastic just to sit there and act normally rather than moving around and coughing trying to cover the noises. anyways, i couldn't find many foods that i can tolerate so its still a major problem for me even though i eat a very bland diet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2001)

can't believe this is the first i've heard of this problem on this board. I was just about to start a new topic as my life is being made unbearable by LOUD stomach noises ( others comment so it is not me being paranoid )This has affected my social life for some time and last couples of months it has badly affected my working life so have gone back to doctors but they have told me to take spasmonal and go back in one month ( also got acid reflux real bad - may be connected )Will let you know what she says when i go back and in the meantime if i find anything that helps i will postregards


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2001)

I have had the same problems for many years. My doctor put me on Librax about 7 years ago and that has helped a lot with the rumblings, but there are sometimes side effects if I take the max dose, such as dry mouth and headaches. But at least the rumblings got less noisey! The past 6 - 8 months the Librax does not seem to work as well by itself and I have started taking Imodium along with the Librax on the really bad days and the days where I know I am going to speand a big part of the day in meetings or quite places full of other people.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2001)

I also have this problem, and I've tried many things to help it... many elimination diets and such things. It is especially hard for me because I am a college student. I have to sit in silent classrooms all day long! exams are the worst. =)I did find some things to help though! I eat only high protien food in the morning (usually a scrambled egg and some fried ham or something) then I wait until 2 hours before classes end to eat again. This usually wasn't a problem, as I usually only had to wait 2 or 3 hours to eat again. On the long days I would eat something like a banana or cooked carrots to keep down the rumblings due to hunger! I found that I would get the noises 2 hours after eating something with lots of carbs so this helped! Another thing I do is walk to school every day (about 25 minutes). This REALLY helped out. I know that if I walk to school and I'm feeling ok (D-wise) that I won't have any noise problems. This has helped me immensly. I no longer dread going to school! If you live far away from where you work and have to drive, you could try just going for a walk before work and on your lunch break. 10-15 minutes would probably be sufficient. I also drink from a water bottle throughout the day which has chamomille extract mixed in (10-12 drops) and that helps too.I'm having my final exams right now, and I'm able to go in stressed about the exam instead of my stomach! (my grades have improved!)I hope this helps you!


----------



## HopefulOne (Nov 29, 2004)

Sneerf--Over the past 10 years (or so...), I have had nearly all the tests done. All come back as no pathology, therefore IBS. I can actually feel my insides spasming, so was prescribed Levsinex about 5 years ago during a particularly stressful period in graduate school-- and I think it did help a bit. Then, I took a long hiatus off any medicines (except some daily imodium) while I had two pregancies. I just recently went BACK on Levsinex and think it is definitely helping to calm my stomach/intestines. I was just taking one capsule each morning, but realized I was having VERY bad "rebound" D the following morning. So, as a result, I am now trying one in morning and one at night (totaling 2/day)-- in conjunction with my Imodium each morning (1/4 tablet of Imodium Advanced) and 3 calcium pills/day.I am keeping my fingers crossed and will let you know how it goes. Re: the gurgling, the Levsinex has helped better than anything else I have tried-- in addition to a limited/bland diet.Take care...


----------



## Sneerf (Apr 25, 2000)

bump - just hoping to get more participation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2001)

My stomach problems started in January. It started with heartburn and the rumbling stomach. My stomach would rumble so loud it would keep me up. It still rumbles. My GI thinks I have IBS but having tests done to rule other things out. This rumbling and growling is a major complaint of mine. The firs GI I saw said I have "nervous stomach" and wasn't very sympathetic. New GI is more understanding (female -- it figures!). I just want to feel normal again. How did this just develop?????? There are times I think I am getting over it . . . . then I have a flare up. I am trying to figure out what foods upset me -- that is hard to do. I miss being able to each whatever I want -- not much fun.


----------

